

How to get started with anything - LeonW
http://leostartsup.com/2012/01/how-to-get-started-with-anything/

======
6ren
(From link in the submission) I like the way the MVP was done. I've felt
uncomfortable about fake webpages that don't do what they say, but the way
this was worded seems reasonable to me: [http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-
paying-customers-in-7-week...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-
customers-in-7-weeks-how-we-did-it)

    
    
      Hello! You caught us before we're ready.

------
cicatriz
Sounds a lot like Kaizen. I liked this -- appropriately short -- book for more
real-life examples and background: [http://www.amazon.com/Small-Step-Change-
Your-Life/dp/0761129...](http://www.amazon.com/Small-Step-Change-Your-
Life/dp/0761129235/)

------
Tim-Boss
Step 1 on the path to motivation: Ingest coffee/red bull...

~~~
leak
Caffeine in short.

